# Getting a DTH connection tomorrow, confused between AirTel and Videocon!



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2013)

I live in Calcutta and I'm getting a DTH connection tomorrow. I have seen all the plans and packages of all DTH providers and I see that Videocon D2H is the ideal fit for me, because of their max number of HD channels and very reasonable rate of Premium pack of just Rs.481. While I've cancelled out the Tata Sky and Dish TV options, AirTel still is my second choice in line, because I've seen some comments like with Videocon connection interruption is a problem because they provide a small disc, which will cause you no signal problem when there's a little bit of rain or thunderstorms, is that true? If it is it will be a deal breaker for me. People say AirTel don't have this problem. Secondly I see that Videocon's software UI is childish and has a little lag, I'm okay with it, but is the provided remote universal? And lastly but that's not my concern, some say, AirTel's picture quality is better than Videocon's, especially for HD channels, as in Videocon there's some pixelation issue? Is that true? On the other hand I've read at least hundreds of people saying how much AirTel CC sucks, but I don't think there'll be much need to contact them.
Anyone using Videocon or AirTel kindly provide your suggestions/feedbacks and help me out here. Thank you.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2013)

Really, no one?


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,
   I have Videocon DTH connection. IMHO,
1. Costwise this is most economical for me too, and so far no major issues in service...
2. I live in Madurai, here during heavy rains there is disruption of service, but this occurs in Tata, Reliance, Dish, Airtel, etc also... I dont think there will be much improvement between the two...
3. Remote is not universal (If I understand you correctly, you are asking if it can control TV also, but it does not have this feature)
4. Dont know quality comparison of HD channels of Airtel and Videocon. I have SD support only, there is no pixelation on my tv, but my tv is only medium size... Cannot tell how it will be on large tvs like 42", etc

Hope that helps
Arun


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 12, 2013)

Have been using Airtel HD for about 2 years now... Haven't faced a single problem from them... Picture quality is good and decent enough for my 47" LCD TV... UI is decent and far better than BigTV and DishTV which I had earlier...  Plus they have some really good interactive and value added services too...  Remote is universal which is a very, very big plus... You can't understand the need for that unless you have one!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. Now I'm even more confused. I live in Calcutta as I said, rain does occur here in rainy seasons but with my cable STB I've rarely seen disruption in connection! That's the main concern for me, I really would like the connection which will have the best stability, but if all are same then there's no point in thinking.
Also, the remote is not universal, I'm tired of using two remotes, is there any universal remote available for Videocon D2H? The AirTel remote is really nice, I've seen it at my friend's. Only reason to not go for AirTel for me is lesser number of HD channels, and most importantly the cost. With Videocon for just 480 rupees I get all the channels, with AirTel I think it'll be around 650 rupees, which I would not like to pay.
I've three more days to decide, because of Puja the distributor is closed till 14th.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 14, 2013)

Have you got one finally?


----------



## funfex (Oct 14, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> Thanks guys. Now I'm even more confused. I live in Calcutta as I said, rain does occur here in rainy seasons but with my cable STB I've rarely seen disruption in connection! That's the main concern for me, I really would like the connection which will have the best stability, but if all are same then there's no point in thinking.
> Also, the remote is not universal, I'm tired of using two remotes, is there any universal remote available for Videocon D2H? The AirTel remote is really nice, I've seen it at my friend's. Only reason to not go for AirTel for me is lesser number of HD channels, and most importantly the cost. With Videocon for just 480 rupees I get all the channels, with AirTel I think it'll be around 650 rupees, which I would not like to pay.
> I've three more days to decide, because of Puja the distributor is closed till 14th.



All Dishes have problems during rains/bad weather!! let it be a 100rs per month connection or a 1000rs connection... get which ever is cheapest and has the channels you need


----------

